# Which image for apu processor



## simonpie (Aug 19, 2017)

Hello,

I am thinking to buy a apu2c4 board to build a gateway at home.  It has an amd 64 puma architecture.  But from the page of freebsd, this amd architecture does not seem to be supported.  So, which image should I use ?

If anyone care, please feel free to propose another board as long as it has two NICs.

Thank you


----------



## tingo (Aug 19, 2017)

In general, current Intel and AMD cpu's all support the amd64 instruction set (ISA). So you should try amd64; chances are that it will work without problems.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 21, 2017)

simonpie said:


> It has an amd 64 puma architecture. But from the page of freebsd, this amd architecture does not seem to be supported. So, which image should I use ?


If you look at the Wikipedia page, you'll see it uses the AMD64 Instruction set. That's all you need to know. The amd64 on the FreeBSD images refers to the instruction set, not a specific AMD processor. AMD was the first with the 64 bit extensions and thus gave its name to the architecture.


----------



## vermaden (Aug 21, 2017)

Use amd64.


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 22, 2017)

You will need to modify the FreeBSD installer for a headless computer.
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/58273/


----------

